
Astrobotany – A community garden over the Gemini protocol - souterrain
https://github.com/michael-lazar/astrobotany
======
souterrain
The hosted game is available at gemini://astrobotany.mozz.us.

Registration instructions are provided; Astrobotany uses TLS client
certificates for authentication.

